# German Sheperd taken in, aggressive towards other dogs



## bmattevi (Aug 27, 2014)

My daughter found a German Sheperd female last night on the side of the road and brought her to my house. She is young but not a pup, ribs and back bone is sticking out, so she may have been dumped awhile ago...we don't know.
She is very lovey to me and all people, men and women...but when it comes to the other dogs she growls and show signs she could bite them. They have not shown any aggression towards her...they get along with all dogs. I do not want them to get hurt, any suggestions to get her over this aggression? I will keep her if I can get her over this in time.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She's new, starving, stressed out and terrified. She needs to be allowed to recover and calm down, *by herself*, for at least the next few weeks.

After that . . . she may be dog aggressive. She may never be able to get along with other dogs, or with other females, or your dogs. Not all random dogs thrown into a room will become friends. You should contact a local GSD rescue for support and advice. That way, if it turns out she simply can't get along with (your) dogs, you have someplace safe for her to go.


----------



## bmattevi (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you...I have her outside away from the other...I plan to give her some time being she is so sweet towards people, just don't want to rush and take her to a pound... I will see if I can find a German Rescue in Ohio. Thanks again!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for helping her! If you can't find a GSD-specific rescue, start emailing other kinds of rescues. They may be able to help, or put you in touch with a GSD rescue somewhere else who can help. DA, especially same sex DA, is a thing with GSDs. They're bred to work one-on-one with humans, for things like assisting the disabled, police work, military work, etc. Unlike hounds, who have to be able to work in groups, that's not the focus of what GSDs were created for.

Don't get me wrong, GSDs are amazing: biddable, smart, loyal, loving dogs. I hope she works out for you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

""* so she may have been dumped awhile ago *"" she could also of gotten away from her home and owners awhile ago to be in such poor condition..... I would still put in a found animal report just in case there are owners who are missing her..


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

first of all it's German Shepherd. now take it easy with your dog. socializing and training
in moderation. be consistent in your training and socializing. find a trainer if you don't know
what you're doing.


----------



## bmattevi (Aug 27, 2014)

I have had dogs all my life but normally get them when they are pups...with her I don't know anything about her or what she has been through so going slow with her...I don't want anyone hurt. 
I have found a few places in OH I am going to call after work for advise on training. She is a very sweet dog, would love to keep her so want to do right by her.


----------

